# ,  / > Elecraft >   ELECRAFT K3-III

## UN7RX

.

----------


## R3KM

.
  ""     1852.
  .  ,    - .
   -  .
  ,  ?
     5881.    - .   ?

----------


## networker

.  - AF/RF   2011  .  ,      ,   - ? 
     VFO B,     ,        .

.          K3.    , , ,     ?

----------


## networker

*nitopt56*
  .      - ... ,         ,          :Sad: 
  -  ,  ,      ,        ,    .

----------


## Andy-UA0BA

!
 !
    3 (#5150).
     .  LPA -  .
  ,  , - .
LPA  5-7 ,      12  .
  . ,    :
*
Elecraft K3 Utility Version 1.4.4.25
OS Version 5.1 Build 2600 Windows XP
Starting 5 watt calibration
Calibrating at 1.900 MHz
Calibrating at 3.750 MHz
SWR 3.7-1 is too high for calibration
Verify that a dummy load is attached to "AN1;"
Elapsed time: 9 seconds
SWR too high to continue calibration
5 watt calibration failed


*  ,  5,    .  =1.

  ?

 !!!

73de Andy/UA0BA

----------

C 12    * K3S
**
We are currently updating the website with more information about the K3S transceiver
Please be patient while we update text and graphics on the website.
For the latest information, please read the K3S Datasheet and FAQ.
*

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

.

----------

UA8U

----------

> .


   !

----------


## ur5mid

ur5eqf

----------

UA6FZ

----------


## ur5mid

N1MM     config

----------

UA6FZ

----------


## alexei_

. ,   .  ,    ,     ,      ,     .

----------

